# Quest For Freedom



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Feb 16, 2019)

Thomas J. Elpel has some really great articles on Wilderness living. I find his writing very informative, and also very inspiring. Especially his thoughts on escaping the destructive cage known as modern society. 
http://www.hollowtop.com/Articles/Quest_for_Freedom.htm


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (Feb 16, 2019)

Thank you for this. ~ peace


----------



## noothgrush (Feb 16, 2019)

My kind of people.


----------



## The Hiker (Feb 17, 2019)

I love Tom Elpel's writing, thanks for sharing!


----------

